# vsa?



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Before i buy it, is vsa software still in business? The front page has a broken image link and it makes me a bit concerned...

http://www.brookshiresoftware.com/


----------



## JonnyMac (Apr 5, 2007)

Pretty sure as they released an update not long ago. Tech support is by e-mail only.

What are you doing? I don't want to upset anyone, but in addition to VSA I also work with Vixen (www.vixenlights.com, $0) -- started as a lighting control program but its design lent it to other control options and more haunters are turning to it for show control.

Both are good products -- try before your buy.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I will. Thanks.


----------



## MonkeyBasic (Mar 22, 2009)

I have quite a bit of experience with VSA, so feel free to ask me any questions regarding it.

And yes, Jon @ Brookshire Software released Version 4 late last year which introduced some great new features.


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

Is there a good how-to video to learn the VSA software?


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

JonnyMac said:


> ...in addition to VSA I also work with Vixen (www.vixenlights.com, $0) -- started as a lighting control program but its design lent it to other control options and more haunters are turning to it for show control.


Hey Jonny, I've used Vixen for lights in the past & loved it, but the programming interface for servos was a bit difficult. Do you know if any changes are planned in that regard?


----------



## dionicia (Aug 4, 2007)

djchrisb said:


> Is there a good how-to video to learn the VSA software?


I don't think there is a how-to video (yet), but I have learned by trial and error and have shared my mistakes...err...I mean wisdom with others to help them out.

Let me know if you have any questions.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

I have some experience too...Call me when you buy that joystick we talked about.


----------



## dionicia (Aug 4, 2007)

I bow to the master as your mass producing the skellies. You probably know VSA like the back of your hand.


----------

